# Burlap sack mask?



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I read an earlier thread about making a scarecrow costume, but was wondering if anyone could help me out with more details on making a burlap sack mask.

I'm going with a straight up slasher kinda costume this year (think Jason in Friday the 13th part 2, or Tiny in House of 1000 Corpses and Devil's Rejects). Overalls, boots, flannel shirt, and I want to have a big hood/sack with one eye hole (or 2) cut out. I was afraid that the burlap would be too hot, or itchy? Has anyone worn burlap before? Or can anyone suggest alternatives that would still give the same look? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I've never worn a burlap mask, but I was thinking if you were worried about it being itchy you could try lining it with a cotton material (like a t-shirt). Cotton breathes so it shouldn't insulate and make the mask too hot, and it feels nice, too... or, at least, that's what the commercials say. ;-)


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

There's an excellent "Scarecrow" mask available that has a burlap look to it. I believe it's from Frightcatalogue.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for the ideas.


----------

